# Nila vs photo contest!



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

I put a photo for the contest, but when it was made big its a little fuzzie but it still shows how pretty my little Nila is so I hope you guys like it, but I also know that the other people will also have pretty bettas. Me and Nila are very excited.


P.s hope you guys like the pic this contest is going to be fun!:-D


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

i'm so exicted I just can't wait!


----------

